# Coloured Vapour



## Silver (7/4/14)

Was just wondering if anyone has seen an additive that changes the colour of the vapour?

I can imagine this would be a novelty but probably loads of fun

Imagine green vapour from an apple flavoured juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

Sounds like a awesome idea silver.\

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/14)

Wouldn't food colouring work? Not sure whether it's safe to vape though.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

If you find out how let me know!!! I want colourful vapor!!! Esp for vape meets hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

I coloured my e-liquid green on St Paddy's celebrations, but the vapour stayed white.


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Wouldn't food colouring work? Not sure whether it's safe to vape though.



Yes thats what I used, it changed the colour of e-liquid, but vapour stayed white


----------



## ET (7/4/14)

alas methinks this is a pipe dream


----------



## 6ghost9 (14/7/14)

I wanna know who sells liquid in color. In reviews I see green and blue and red and they make a silver mod and tank look so good. Just breaks the silver nicely. I know twisp does it but all the other liquid I have ordered comes as a clear liquid. Any particular reason for this?


----------



## ET (14/7/14)

you can change the colour of your eliquid by adding some food colouring, not sure if it;s all that healthy though. some eliquids just come in different shades because of the ingredients used in them


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/14)

Gravity from Nicoticket is a crazy blue colour!


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Gravity from Nicoticket is a crazy blue colour!


Mmmmm H1N1


----------



## 6ghost9 (14/7/14)

do we have a local importer for that?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> do we have a local importer for that?


I don't think so but I have never seen labels like that before lol


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I don't think so but I have never seen labels like that before lol


That is their normal labels. They usually send our SA stuff with just "fruit flavouring" and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

